# first deer



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

I managed to kill my first deer yesterday. Never hunted before, but I was determined to make good use of this land that God has provided. My FIL got me a Remington 770 to use and helped me sight it. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to finds deer on my own, but I managed to locate a good spot and after a couple of hours of being real still and quiet I was rewarded with a group of healthy looking does walking right out in front of me. I quickly chose a target and got off a clean shot and she dropped like a rock. I was aiming for the heart/lung area, ended up hitting a little high right through the spine. A friend helped me field dress it and I spent a few hours cutting meat off the carcass to end up with about 40 pounds of delicious fresh meat. It really was an amazing experience and I hope to repeat it many times and get my children excited about hunting too. I wish someone had taught me to hunt growing up.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Congrats. I was gonna try my hand this year for the first time but was low on funds so will have to wait til next year. Had friends out twice with no luck. Neighbor is getting them before they can make it back to my property. Ugh. But whatever. Lol.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Very cool.. Glad to hear you had a good day and got a clean kill. It's never any fun tracking a deer.

Yesterday was the first day here.. I let a 4 point buck walk, and the one nice doe I saw, I couldn't get a shot at her because she was directly under my stand, and I couldn't line up with the sights... But I'm glad I didn't.. Today I did some long hard thinking about taking a deer from my stand since it's about a half mile from the house, and a 500 foot drop in that distance. Not worth getting hurt over.

I had a doe walk up to me today while I was sitting on a stump. Stopped about 10 yards short, I waved at her, and she turned and slowly walked off. Too small to be worth the effort. taking her down about 200 feet of vertical drop... I saw probably about 20 deer yesterday that I could have gotten a clean shot on... Today I saw 18 deer, and could have easily taken half those. For the first two days, I was looking for the "trophy" buck... Starting tomorrow it's strictly about the meat... 

Keep on hunting. You'll end up with some really interesting stories, and see some crazy stuff outta nature... Yesterday the only shots I took were at two Coyotes, and my first shot was a dud.. CLICK.. Oh man was I mad.. 


I keep joking that here in WV, all you need is a knife to go hunting.. I can't believe how many deer I've been able to actually pet here.. Crazy stuff.. 









.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

just a few weeks ago my dad counted 30 deer in a short drive around deer camp , Saturday the weather went from days of cold and snow to 40 , it rained a little overnight , and was 43 and cloudy Sunday , it started to rain about 3:30 I sat in the seady rain till close then walled back. 

with 8 of us hunting we managed 1 measly little yearling a cousin shot

the snow started mid day Monday we got about 2 inches , maybe I can get out thanksgiving morning for a sit 

I have posted a video on deer processing , it is worth watching i sped up my processing , and I was only taking 30 or so minutes before


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

I've been hunting for a couple of years now and I have gotten various animals, but I have never seen a deer when I have gone out hunting. Probably gone out a dozen times with absolutely no deer sightings. When I go hiking I come across deer frequently. When I go out to my truck at 6:00 am to leave for work I sometimes see groups of 8-10. However, when I am out there with a rifle ready to go I never see a single one. I'm hoping to find one this year, but I am not holding out hope. #deerproblems


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

I wasn't sure I would be able to find one myself. Last year when we first moved here we saw deer all over the place. I'm on a large property that is shared with some other folks and we also have a herd of cattle running around causing all kinds of trouble and the deer have made themselves scarce. I went out three or four times just looking for the right spot to camp out on and thankfully it worked out. I needed the meat


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I got three last year, unfortunately tho, this year non.
Congrats on your first.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

FakeMountainMan said:


> I wasn't sure I would be able to find one myself. Last year when we first moved here we saw deer all over the place. I'm on a large property that is shared with some other folks and we also have a herd of cattle running around causing all kinds of trouble and the deer have made themselves scarce. I went out three or four times just looking for the right spot to camp out on and thankfully it worked out. I needed the meat


Beef is better than venison anyway. LOL


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

Not our beef unfortunately  we've been leasing out for a little extra income right now but hopefully we will get some cows of our own soon.


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

I should upload a pic since I'm near the wifi today


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Have you had this fun yet? I didn't know my wife snapped a picture yesterday.. .

We're having roast tonight.. MAN does it smell gooooooood


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh yeah, but your operation looks a lot more sophisticated.I had a carcass hanging from the front loader of a tractor and just cut all the meat off and threw it in the cooler. We grilled one of the back straps the other day, it was delicious!


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations on your first deer.
Two weeks ago we heard some shots on our property, next morning my hubby found a dead deer at the pond, unfortunately is was gut shot .
Yesterday some friends came out to hunt and shot a deer within the first hour, they tracked the deer for almost two hours and weren't able to find it. I hope someone else found him so the meat didn't go to waste.
We have many sightings, a lot of rubs and bedding areas but no luck so far this year. Our dogs constantly sight deer in the lower pasture but it is always after dark.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I had mine hanging out in the machine shed tied to the front of the tractor since Wednesday. I hang mine by the neck.

I took some plastic with me and went out and cut out the back straps.. or rather what was left of them... I had too high of a shot and took out her spine... Anyway, dropped those on the plastic, then cut off one of the hind quarters.

Took all that in the house and cut off the rind that formed from it hanging. Then I took off all the fat. The bowl was for all the scraps to feed to the pigs and dog.

Got that quarter done, then went out got the other hind quarter. Then went out and took a front quarter. Diced it up. Then went and got the last... 

Then cut one side of the rib cage off.. took it in and got what meat it had.. Then the same with the other side.

Then went back out and carved all the meat off the neck I could get. I put it all in a bowl and took it inside.. 

I don't get in a big hurry.. It took me about 3 and a half hours from setting up the table to washing the cutting boards.... The meat was nice and cold from being outside and it was much easier to remove the fat and lining and cut it chilled well.


----------

